# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Nace el Seguro Ganadero Nacional

## Bruno Cillóniz

Ahora le toca al sector pecuario.  _SENASA (Con el apoyo de la FAO  Chile, y la Empresa Nacional Española de Seguros Agrarios) es la encargada de organizar la elaboración del nuevo seguro; así como lograr el consenso entre los productores pecuarios y las aseguradoras._  *Por* Luis Omar Paredes  *Lima, 21 Octubre (Agraria.pe)* En el Perú, un pequeño productor no informa que su ganado está enfermo, porque sabe que el SENASA puede sacrificar al animal sin darle ninguna indemnización. Pero si tuviéramos un Seguro Ganadero, el productor pecuario recibiría una compensación, y nosotros controlaríamos mejor las enfermedades, fue la explicación de Óscar Domínguez Falcón, director ejecutivo del Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (SENASA).  
Según Domínguez Falcón, las entidades intersectoriales (con apoyo internacional) están trabajando en el diseño y la construcción de un seguro ganadero acorde con las necesidades del sector pecuario: productores de leche, porcicultores, avicultores, etc. 
Los productores ganaderos han determinado que desean seguros no sólo contra las heladas o inundaciones, sino que, especialmente, contra enfermedades, informó el responsable del Programa Nacional de Fiebre Aftosa (SENASA) Dr. Ubaldo Flores Barrueta. 
Flores Barrueta indicó que en la actualidad el sector ganadero nacional presenta condiciones de salubridad aceptables. No tenemos fiebre aftosa, no tenemos gripe aviar, ni la enfermedad de la vaca loca.  *Entonces ¿somos atractivos para las aseguradoras?* 
Para el Médico Veterinario, Ubaldo Flores (con el nivel de salubridad animal actual) la creación y aplicación de un Seguro Ganadero Nacional resultaría asequible para las aseguradoras: La Positiva o Mapfre. El ganado nacional requiere de este seguro, por eso estamos buscando consenso tanto con las aseguradoras como con los ganaderos. 
Según el responsable del Programa Nacional de Fiebre Aftosa (SENASA) el Perú tiene el 88.8% del ganado libre de fiebre aftosa, sin vacunación previa. Para el 2012 tendremos el 98.3% del ganado nacional sin fiebre aftosa, con el reconocimiento de la OIE (Organización Mundial de Sanidad Animal).  *FAO: No se trata de un Seguro de Urgencia* 
Por su parte, la coordinadora del Proyecto Regional Integrado del Control Progresivo de Fiebre Aftosa de la FAO, Ana Riviere Cinnamond, explicó que la aplicación de un seguro ganadero no responde a una urgencia inmediata, porque a mayor evolución del estatus sanitario del país, más herramientas se necesitan para el control de los riesgos eventuales de las enfermedades. Es uno de los eslabones para un buen sistema de prevención, y evitar los costos que derivan de una epizootia (enfermedad contagiosa) por ejemplo. 
Para la coordinadora de la FAO (y consultora externa del Seguro Ganadero) se trata de una herramienta que fomenta una relación entre el ganadero y las instituciones, lo que permite detectar y controlar focos de enfermedades. Los ganaderos recibirían incentivos por denunciar los focos de enfermedades en sus predios, a cambio de una compensación económica. Lógicamente, dicha compensación será de acuerdo con las medidas sanitarias que empleen en sus predios. 
Digamos que el seguro ganadero es parte del Seguro Agrario, pero con mayor especificidad técnica, explicó. 
Riviere Cinnamond señaló que el seguro ganadero necesitará del suficiente conocimiento técnico para estar acorde con las necesidades del sector. Las aseguradoras (Mapfre o La Positiva) deberán conocer las especificidades técnicas de los productores ganaderos. Así como también el MINAG y las demás instituciones sobre las pólizas asegurativas, recalcó.  *La palabra de Seguros La Positiva* 
Por su parte, el analista de Seguros Rurales de La Positiva, Felipe Yupa Vereau, informó que ya se encuentran aplicando seguros pecuarios pilotos en el sur del país. Se tratan de seguros ganaderos contra accidentes naturales (friaje). 
Sin embargo, Yupa Vereau reconoció que los ganaderos demandan un seguro por enfermedades, prioritariamente. Vamos a analizar las estadísticas de muerte del ganado por enfermedades, y armar un producto acorde con la necesidad de los ganaderos. Sabemos que las Aseguradoras y Reaseguradoras son reacias a cubrir un seguro pecuario por enfermedades, pero si es necesario para los ganaderos, lo vamos a hacer, anotó. 
Es importante mencionar que el analista de Seguros Rurales explicó que para la aplicación del Seguro Ganadero Nacional, es necesario que exista un consenso con el MINAG, porque como primer paso se necesitarán subsidios del gobierno para que las primas del seguro estén al alcance de los ganaderos.  *Datos importantes* 
- La 2da reunión para el diseño del Seguro Ganadero Nacional se realizó en las instalaciones de SENASA, entre las entidades: SENASA; la Asociación Peruana de Porcicultores (APP) Asociación Peruana Avícola (APA) Asociación de Ganaderos Lecheros del Perú (AGALEP) Fondo Nacional de Ganadería Intensiva de Vacunos Carne (FONGIVCAR) las Aseguradoras: La POSITIVA y MAPFRE; consultores externos: la Entidad Nacional Española de Seguros Agrarios (ENESA) y FAO  Chile.  
- Según SENASA, la 3ra reunión para la elaboración del Seguro Ganadero Nacional será en enero de 2011.Temas similares: Artículo: China busca cooperación técnica en desarrollo agropecuario y ganadero Artículo: Declaran de interés y prioridad nacional el IV Censo Nacional Agropecuario Ministro de Agricultura presentará ante la FAO propuestas para fomentar sector ganadero peruano Ministro de Agricultura presentará ante la FAO propuestas para fomentar sector ganadero peruano Cada 30 segundos nace un niño con defectos físicos en China por polución

----------


## MAYE

excelente iniciatica, sugiero se haga extensiva la participación a las asociaciones ganaderas provinciales y departamentales........

----------

